# 70 455 frame mounts



## Sean R (Dec 19, 2020)

The frame mounts are 2 different heights. Which side does the tall one go on. Drivers or passengers side. Pictures would also be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Sean R (Dec 19, 2020)

Sean R said:


> The frame mounts are 2 different heights. Which side does the tall one go on. Drivers or passengers side. Pictures would also be helpful. Thanks


To clarify chassie engine mounts


----------

